# Spanish police check



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all, ok got all the paperwork for the check, which was fun! However because I don't have a NIE number the police have said that I need to get a copy of my passport stamped in gibraltar, anybody any idea of who will stamp it? Or do I just risk sending it off? 
Many thanks


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

kdswhitfield said:


> Hi all, ok got all the paperwork for the check, which was fun! However because I don't have a NIE number the police have said that I need to get a copy of my passport stamped in gibraltar, anybody any idea of who will stamp it? Or do I just risk sending it off?
> Many thanks


I'm no expert but I'd guess that you get the police in Gibraltar to stamp it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I had to have mine copied and certified, the local notario did this, cost 4 euros.


----------

